# Setup a charter company in Greece?



## Noes (May 7, 2006)

Hi all,

We are a Dutch couple and living in France.

We are busy to buy a steel motor ship with accommodation for 8 guests (23 m.) and would like to go charter with 7 days trips in Greece. 
This moment the ship has a British yacht registration (England) and is VAT exempted (because of her age)

We heard something about a NEPA charter company with which you can get easily a charter licence but I could not find anything on the Internet.
Could someone give us some information or a website where we can find some information about this or perhaps an address from a good maritime lawyer?

Many thanks!

Noes


----------



## amangos (Jul 18, 2004)

*Chartering in Greece with U.K. flag*

If an E.U. citizen or an E.U. Company, wishes to charter a vessel in Greek waters, then they need to have a Greek Professional License.

In case that we have a vessel owned by a UK Limited Company, we need, inter alia, the following documentation to obtain the said License:
1.Certified copy of a Registration certificate (the vessel must be characterized as 'commercial'). 
2.A document or declaration from *mca*, concerning the above company's lawful right to chatrer vessels and carry out sea transportation in UK and therefore in Greece 
3.A Safety Certificate as to the suitability of the pleasure boat to be characterised as professional in accordance with the provisions of (Greek) Law 2743/99 


You can contact to the specialized lawyer Mr. *Pantelis Kokkinakis < **panko[email protected]** >* and you also need a good accountant


----------



## Noes (May 7, 2006)

Amangos, thanks very much!

Noes.


----------



## amangos (Jul 18, 2004)

I hope you will find all the necessary information...


----------

